# Webalizer can't read squid's log file?

## serotonin

Webalizer V2.01-10 (Linux 2.6.13-gentoo-r3) English

Squid V2.6.5

My issue is illustrated in the code snippet below.

running 'webalizer' at the bash prompt yields:

```

Error: Skipping record (bad date): [31/dec/1969:18:00:00 -0000] [1]

... (et cetera) ...

Error: Skipping record (bad date): [31/dec/1969:18:00:00 -0000] [5737]

Error: Skipping record (bad date): [31/dec/1969:18:00:00 -0000] [5738]

No valid records found!

```

output from (this log info is sent via tcp from a remote router to my webserver's syslog-ng service):

tail -f /var/log/remote/access.log

```

Dec 28 11:10:26 192.168.10.10 (squid): 1167325826.861    166 192.168.10.134 TCP_MISS/200 1705 GET http://forums.gentoo.org/images/avatars/83391048742c9f4cf11ba5.jpg - DIRECT/140.211.166.170 image/jpeg

Dec 28 11:10:26 192.168.10.10 (squid): 1167325826.934    240 192.168.10.134 TCP_MISS/200 7316 GET http://forums.gentoo.org/images/avatars/201122894449f061006f0b.gif - DIRECT/140.211.166.170 image/gif

Dec 28 11:10:27 192.168.10.10 (squid): 1167325827.532    598 192.168.10.134 TCP_MISS/200 7357 GET http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-479547-view-next.html - DIRECT/140.211.166.170 text/html

Dec 28 11:11:09 192.168.10.10 (squid): 1167325869.161   1069 192.168.10.134 TCP_MISS/200 28276 GET http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-456393-highlight-webalizer+squid.html - DIRECT/140.211.166.170 text/html

```

webalizer config file

```

LogFile        /var/log/remote/access.log

LogType squid

OutputDir      /var/www/localhost/htdocs/webalizer

PageType        htm*

PageType        cgi

HideURL         *.gif

HideURL         *.GIF

HideURL         *.jpg

HideURL         *.JPG

HideURL         *.png

HideURL         *.PNG

HideURL         *.ra

SearchEngine    yahoo.com       p=

SearchEngine    altavista.com   q=

SearchEngine    google.com      q=

SearchEngine    eureka.com      q=

SearchEngine    lycos.com       query=

SearchEngine    hotbot.com      MT=

SearchEngine    msn.com         MT=

SearchEngine    infoseek.com    qt=

SearchEngine    webcrawler      searchText=

SearchEngine    excite          search=

SearchEngine    netscape.com    search=

SearchEngine    mamma.com       query=

SearchEngine    alltheweb.com   query=

SearchEngine    northernlight.com  qr=

DumpPath        /var/log/apache2

```

squid config snipit:

```
#logformat squid  %ts.%03tu %6tr %>a %Ss/%03Hs %<st %rm %ru %un %Sh/%<A %mt

#logformat squidmime  %ts.%03tu %6tr %>a %Ss/%03Hs %<st %rm %ru %un %Sh/%<A %mt [%>h] [%<h]

#logformat common %>a %ui %un [%tl] "%rm %ru HTTP/%rv" %Hs %<st %Ss:%Sh

logformat combined %>a %ui %un [%tl] "%rm %ru HTTP/%rv" %Hs %<st "%{Referer}>h" "%{User-Agent}>h" %Ss:%Sh

```

I've tried a few diff logformats with no success.  I'm assuming the issue is the logformat from squid.  Thanks for any help!!!

Ryan

----------

## m_spidey

Hi There 

Can you post your exact prompt command you entered for webalizer?

Cheers

----------

